# 1972 schwinn varsity fastback



## sfhschwinn (Jun 3, 2014)

I saw a bike similar to this in a store I bought the frame for $20. I had everything else. Sissy bar is 5 foot and came off a 1970s rollfast muscle bike. Since this picture was taken, the appollo seat has been replaced with a repo pea picker seat, added Schwinn 1973 weinmann brake levers and original green Schwinn grips. I tired to make this 100% original Schwinn approved parts. I just need to find a set of varsity 27 fenders to complete it. I will try and post the final pic later


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 5, 2014)

*Tall Green*

Interesting Project you have going here. It kind of reminds me of a 1913 Indian picture that I saw. Where they took kind of a rear carrier in the  back and put the seat on it. You could not really see the seat post much anymore on that bike. But it moved the seat back to the center of the rear wheel. 
Post some new pictures when you get a chanced.
Thanks


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 6, 2014)

here is the almost final pick still need the fenders!


----------

